# Elecsol batteries failing



## PAT4NEIL

I have two Elecsol batteries that are about 3 yrs old. ( still under warranty I believe ) 

My usage and charging of these batteries has not altered since installing them. 

I have now noticed that although they can show a really healthy voltage , when put under even a light load, load they are failing to hold their power very fast. 

Has anyone else experienced this with elecsol and if so has anyone managed to claim replacements on the warranty without incurring the huge costs of sending the batteries back. 

What evidence would Elecsol require to consider the claim or will they just claim that they have been used in correctly. 

I purchased them from Outdoor Bits, who is responsible for dealing with the claim. 

Many thanks 

Neil


----------



## erneboy

My Elecsol 110ah batteries failed after two years. I didn't try claiming as I was in Germany on a long trip and sending them back would have been costly and difficult. I ended up buying two more Elecsols because batteries are very costly in Germany and Elecsol are one of relatively few companies who will ship to Germany at a reasonable price, Alan.


----------



## Fatalhud

I had 1 pair of 110ah Elecsol's fail after 18 months,
I was lucky enough that my local dealer swapped them for me, as he knew what a pain Elecsol can be to deal with.

The replacements also under performed and in the end I gave them up as a bad Purchase, But was lucky enough to be given some Proper Deep Cycle batteries that perform great

Alan H


----------



## nukeadmin

you need to get the batteries tested locally i.e. Halfords / automotive battery specialist, the only issue is finding one that can produce a test certificate (some battery suppliers including Outdoorbits Exmouth workshop have battery testers which produce a small printed test certificate)

Once you have the test certificate stating the battery(ies) are defective then send that back to elecsol along with the original warranty card that came with the battery to Elecsol (not the faulty battery) and they will send you brand new replacements 


The main issue in the past seems to have been with people trying to find local company to do the battery test, but you can understand why Elecsol would want it otherwise they would be swamped with batteries being returned that were simply flat and needed a charge


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I think I can see a pattern emerging here.

I am very disappointed with them as we are not heavy users of power, a few LED lights and a truma in the cold weather. No satelite sytems etc.

Thanks for the info.

Neil


----------



## PeteandMe

There not that good when brand new if you compare them size for size with a good standard lead acid battery. IMHO I have a brand new on in March of this year 110 Ah, 50 Pounds to a good home for those of you that like them. I did trials against a 10 year old tractor battery and a deep cycle battery. The Elecsol just doesn't have the endurance.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Does anyone know if Halfords are capable of testing and certificating such batteries.


----------



## Don_Madge

I have two 100amp Elecsol and have given very good service over the last 7 years. I have a 60 watt solar panel which keeps them charged up.

We don't have a TV but we use the Eberspacher D2 airtronic in the winter a lot.

The engine battery is still the original on my 2003 Ducato but I do intend to replace it in October when the van is serviced.

Don


----------



## eddievanbitz

I am an Elecsol stockist and we sell loads of Elecsol batteries.

There is never any warranty problem so long as the proceedure that Nuke has laid out is followed.

In every test carried out in recent years by the likes of the Caravan Club and many others Elecsol come out on top by a margin.

Don't forget that the five year warranty is about three years longer than that of most other battery manufacturers so you can't blame them for wanting to make sure that everything is legit, can you?

For example, if they send you a replacement, warranty battery, and you then sell the van, it is not unusual to think? "Hmmn New battery" and pop the old one back in the van prior to selling the van.

The new owner, of the old van realises after a couple of trips that his batteries are duff, contacts Elecsol and is asked for a warranty card (which he/she doesn't have) and invoice which he/she does't have and a battery test.

A quick phone call to Elecsol results in not getting his/her own way and Elecsol are b4stards and don't honour their warranty :roll: 

The new range of AGM Elecsol batteries have a seven year warranty! Registered the batteries when you buy them and you get a period with the supplying dealer, and then the remainder of the period is direct with Elecsol, the same as the lead acid ones.

You simply have to provide proof of purchase, have a warranty card and get a computerised battery test printout from a bona fide business.

Not difficult 

Eddie


----------



## wakk44

eddievanbitz said:


> You simply have to provide proof of purchase, have a warranty card and get a computerised battery test printout from a bona fide business.
> Not difficult
> Eddie


I seem to remember in the distant past that one of our members had problems with his elecsol battery and was asked to return it at his expense.Is this not the case Eddie? or is it acceptable to merely get a test report and provide the original purchase receipt and warranty card.

I have 2 125 elecsols which are nearly 2 years old and have provided excellent service so far but would like to know the procedure just in case of any problems.

It may be a good idea for elecsol to provide details of companies which are authorised to provide a test report that is acceptable to them.


----------



## eddievanbitz

wakk44 said:


> I seem to remember in the distant past that one of our members had problems with his elecsol battery and was asked to return it at his expense.Is this not the case Eddie? or is it acceptable to merely get a test report and provide the original purchase receipt and warranty card.
> 
> I have 2 125 elecsols which are nearly 2 years old and have provided excellent service so far but would like to know the procedure just in case of any problems.
> 
> It may be a good idea for elecsol to provide details of companies which are authorised to provide a test report that is acceptable to them.


Simply ensure you have a registered warranty card, proof of purchase and a computerised print out stating that the battery has failed. Other than that it is smoke and mirrors!!

Regarding maintaining a list of acceptable companies it would be a nightmare. ANY business selling batteries should have the correct equipment to test them! If not they shouldn't be selling them.

Would it be easier for Elecsol simplyto revert back to a 2 year warranty with the supplying dealer? as the flack they recieve due to the additional 3 years with them does seem counter productive? Shame though if that does happen as the system works so long as you have the right bits.

Eddie


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Well here's a thing.

I have just rung Elecsol and was given a load of abuse by a really obnoxious man with a Liverpool accent.

He was probably the rudest man I have spoken to in a long time.

He refused point blank to discuss the terms of their warranty , but did tell me that they would never accept local testing and that the batteries must be returned to them at my expense. 

I was very polite throughout and he was very rude and offensive.

The message was clear, and was that Elecsol have no interest in after sales service and customer services
.
When asked why he wouldn't discuss the matter he Hung up.

I would never consider Elecsol again.

Neil


----------



## eddievanbitz

PAT4NEIL said:


> Well here's a thing.
> 
> I have just rung Elecsol and was given a load of abuse by a really obnoxious man with a Liverpool accent.
> 
> He was probably the rudest man I have spoken to in a long time.
> 
> He refused point blank to discuss the terms of their warranty , but did tell me that they would never accept local testing and that the batteries must be returned to them at my expense.
> 
> I was very polite throughout and he was very rude and offensive.
> 
> The message was clear, and was that Elecsol have no interest in after sales service and customer services
> .
> When asked why he wouldn't discuss the matter he Hung up.
> 
> I would never consider Elecsol again.
> 
> Neil


Ok so ignoring the post from Nuke :roll: Do you have the warranty card and proof of purchase?

Eddie


----------



## PeteandMe

Vehicle batteries are tested by loading to simulate the load placed upon them by the starter- lights i.e the heavy load. Batteries used for leisure purposes are supposedly designed for slow steady discharges. As most battery suppliers are going to test them by the heavy load method. Then the tests will not be valid. One of the local battery suppliers of Elecsol said that is how he proposed to test my new battery when I asked him why the Elecsol didn't hold up as well as a standard lead acid battery.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Eddy

I do have all the paperwork supplied by Outdoor bits.

Your experience of Elecsol would appear to be different to everyone else.

I have just spent half an hour googleing Elecsol and their obnoxious attitude and poor service appears on many forums for caravans boats and motorhomes, including this one. I wish I had seen that before I bought the batteries.

Neil.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I am clearly not going to get very far with Elecsol. I am now wandering how far the suppliers responsibility lies.

Any advice would be appreciated, I'm not up to speed with customer related law

Many thanks

Neil


----------



## eddievanbitz

PAT4NEIL said:


> Eddy
> 
> I do have all the paperwork supplied by Outdoor bits.
> 
> Your experience of Elecsol would appear to be different to everyone else.
> 
> I have just spent half an hour googleing Elecsol and their obnoxious attitude and poor service appears on many forums for caravans boats and motorhomes, including this one. I wish I had seen that before I bought the batteries.
> 
> Neil.


If you have the warranty card, and you have the invoice simply contact outdoorbits and let Dave deal with it for you.

We sell I guess twenty to thirty Elecsol batteries a month and none of our customers have had cause to complain about Elecsol warranty

We stock the full range, we test them and we approve of them. All of my staff use Elecsol on their own motorhomes and boats as do I

I am sure that if you give Dave (Outdoorbits) and ring he can arrange to get this sorted for you.

If not email me all the details [email protected] and I will help you

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## eddievanbitz

PeteandMe said:


> Vehicle batteries are tested by loading to simulate the load placed upon them by the starter- lights i.e the heavy load. Batteries used for leisure purposes are supposedly designed for slow steady discharges. As most battery suppliers are going to test them by the heavy load method. Then the tests will not be valid. One of the local battery suppliers of Elecsol said that is how he proposed to test my new battery when I asked him why the Elecsol didn't hold up as well as a standard lead acid battery.


Yes your right that a standard "drop test" where a load is applied to the battery (a massive short circuit 8O ) to test starter batteries.

The new raft of electronic batteries do not test in the same way.

Don't forget that Elecsol batteries can be used for deep cycle or starting so should hold up on a drop test.

The reason that Elecsol normally ask for an electronic test is a print out is normally provided at the end of the test, so no confusion

Eddie


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Many thanks Eddie, your Supprt is much appreciated.

I will do just that.

Neil


----------



## wakk44

eddievanbitz said:


> ..........
> Would it be easier for Elecsol simply to revert back to a 2 year warranty with the supplying dealer? as the flack they recieve due to the additional 3 years with them does seem counter productive?.........
> Eddie


Absolutely,I agree with that statement Eddie,unfortunately you seem to be getting some collateral damage which you do not deserve.

Neil is not the first member on here to complain about the lousy customer service from Elecsol and so it seems also on other forums.

Our own Frank(Sallytrafic) had similar problems claiming for a faulty elecsol battery and in the end was discouraged from doing so.

I know that vanbitz will sort out any problems during the warranty period and I hope so would other supplying dealers,the problem occurs when you have to take the battery back to the supplying dealer and you are not local.They are heavy and difficult and expensive to post,in the end I am sure that some people just can't be bothered with the hassle and don't claim.

I think the best advice is to choose a local dealer with a good reputation,then if any problems occur during the warranty period you can take it back and let them sort it out.I bought mine from Brownhills,Newark which is only 20 minutes away.They are nearly 2 years old and working well so far so fingers crossed.

So is the extended warranty from Elecsol really worth it ?

Has anyone on here actually sent a faulty battery back to them and had it replaced? I have not heard of one yet,the only posts I have seen are similar to Neil's experience above complaining about their after sales and abrupt,rude manner.

If anyone has had a good experience with Elecsol please let us know. :wink:


----------



## eddievanbitz

wakk44 said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> Would it be easier for Elecsol simply to revert back to a 2 year warranty with the supplying dealer? as the flack they recieve due to the additional 3 years with them does seem counter productive?.........
> Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely,I agree with that statement Eddie,unfortunately you seem to be getting some collateral damage which you do not deserve.
> 
> Neil is not the first member on here to complain about the lousy customer service from Elecsol and so it seems also on other forums.
> 
> Our own Frank(Sallytrafic) had similar problems claiming for a faulty elecsol battery and in the end was discouraged from doing so.
> 
> I know that vanbitz will sort out any problems during the warranty period and I hope so would other supplying dealers,the problem occurs when you have to take the battery back to the supplying dealer and you are not local.They are heavy and difficult and expensive to post,in the end I am sure that some people just can't be bothered with the hassle and don't claim.
> 
> I think the best advice is to choose a local dealer with a good reputation,then if any problems occur during the warranty period you can take it back and let them sort it out.I bought mine from Brownhills,Newark which is only 20 minutes away.They are nearly 2 years old and working well so far so fingers crossed.
> 
> So is the extended warranty from Elecsol really worth it ?
> 
> Has anyone on here actually sent a faulty battery back to them and had it replaced? I have not heard of one yet,the only posts I have seen are similar to Neil's experience above complaining about their after sales and abrupt,rude manner.
> 
> If anyone has had a good experience with Elecsol please let us know. :wink:
Click to expand...

I posted somthing very similar a while back! Not everything is suitable for buying on the internet. Buy batteries locally if you think that there could be any probem with warranty in the future.

Thanks for your comments BTW

Eddie


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I know that there must be technical tests using expensive equipment, but I have just done the "Does it do what it says on the tin test" 

The batteries are two 125 AH Carbon Fibre Elecsol sealed batteries. 

Having removed the charger I gave the batteries a bit of time to settle , then simulated some normal use. 

2x 5w light and the trumatic gas heater on 

These were the results were as follows 

Time Volts 

0 mins 13.50 v 
2  mins 12.51 v 
4 mins 12.27 v 
6 mins 12.01 v 
8 mins 11.85 v 
10 mins 11.78 v Truma low voltage light starts flashing 
12 mins 11.76 v 
14 mins 11.76 v 
16 min 11.72 v Truma trips out and stops working. 


Im no expert and I would appreciate any expert advice or opinion but I think that this is unacceptable and would indicate defective batteries. 

I am obviously disappointed with Elecsols response who in essence make any claims by the individual almost impossible. 

Can anyone advise me where I stand legally with making a claim 

The batteries were purchased on the 11th Nov 2008 and came with a 5 year warranty. 

Up until the last few months they have performed faultlessly but have now shown a rapid deteriation . 

Many thanks 

Neil


----------



## PeteandMe

This is a good way of testing the "goodness" of the batteries. Looks as though you need to bin these and replace them with something that has guts. Did the same as you have done comparing them Elecsol and lead acid deep cycle. Both brand new using the same load. could get at least three hours more from the deep cycle battery. Now have two 110 Ah batteries and can survive on site for three days without charging. Obviously not everything is turned on all day. Usual lights in the evening. Pump as needed. Television for 3-4 hours. Heating as required to take the chill of in the evening. Price is not that much different for the real thing!!!


----------



## TerryL

Following failure of original hab battery (due to letting it go flat - now sorted that with a solar panel) 11months ago, Brownhills fitted an Elecsol. No problems until end of trip couple of weeks ago when battery suddenly appeared to "die", i.e. not accepting a charge, rapid voltage drop with no load.
Brownhills (Durham) immediately agreed to replace it straight away. After I expressed concern that there might be something wrong with van electricals they suggested I leave it with them and they would check it out.
They came to the same conclusion as me, replaced the battery without question (or charge for the testing).
Off to Lincoln this weekend - will see what happens.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

It would appear that these Elecsol Batteries have their faults.

I have trawled loads of other forums for camping, Boating and Motorhoming and the same story of sudden failure appears over and over again.

Lots of money for a poor product and dreadful customer service.

disappointing 


I have pm'd Nuke admin to see where his ( Outdoor bits ) responsibilties lie towards his customers 

Neil


----------



## Don_Madge

PAT4NEIL said:


> It would appear that these Elecsol Batteries have their faults.
> 
> I have trawled loads of other forums for camping, Boating and Motorhoming and the same story of sudden failure appears over and over again.
> 
> Lots of money for a poor product and dreadful customer service.
> 
> disappointing
> 
> I have pm'd Nuke admin to see where his ( Outdoor bits ) responsibilties lie towards his customers
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil,

Sorry to hear of your problems. I knew about the very poor after sales but I've never had cause to contact them.

Do you have a solar panel? I've had 7 trouble free years from my Elecsols but they have been kept topped up by my 60 watt panel.

The van has been off the road being refurbished/resprayed with Timberland for the last three months (don't ask) so I could have a problem with the batteries as the solar panel has been taken off for the respray.

If I do have to have new batteries I will have a trip down to Van bits and get Eddie to replace them with more Elecsols.

I'll post the outcome once I get the van back from Timberland.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Morning Don

Neil not on here at the moment.

Yes we do have a solar panel, and when at home we always put EHU on for at least two days per week. 

We only use the minimal battery power, we have had a television only put in this year but have only used it 4 times since doing it.

Last weekend we only had a two lights on and when we wanted the heating on for a few minutes that we noticed the problem.

Which is a major problem considering we want to use our van during the winter months too.

Wont ask about the respray.

Pat


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Pat,

I forgot to mention I check my batteries every 4/5 months and they usually need topping up every other check. I assume yours are maintenance free/sealed for life or what ever they are called these days.

We also had Elecsols on our Laika Ecovip 400i our previous van.

Don


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Pat

Not a solution to your underlying problem, but it might help in the interim . . .

The latest generation of SMD LED lights consume tiny amounts of electricity compared even to strip lights, so a couple of those may help you conserve power until things are properly sorted. They are amazingly bright too.

(In case you don't know. SMD = Surface Mounted Device. LED = Light Emitting Diode.)

I would suggest that you don't buy cheap ones off eBay as they are likely to be older technology. I would highly recommend Aten Lighting. A small, but caring and very helpful family business.

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?cat=

Dave


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Dave 

We have swopped most of the lights to those LED and only use those ones most times and yest they were supplied by Aten lighting.

But thanks for the thought.

Pat


----------



## wakk44

PAT4NEIL said:


> .........
> I am obviously disappointed with Elecsols response who in essence make any claims by the individual almost impossible.
> Neil.........


Hi Neil,

Unfortunately your conclusion seems to be the consensus on here about the Elecsol 5 year warranty.I did ask if there were any positive reports about claiming on the warranty yesterday....



wakk44 said:


> .........
> Has anyone on here actually sent a faulty battery back to them and had it replaced?.........
> If anyone has had a good experience with Elecsol please let us know. :wink:


No response as yet which does not look good :roll:



eddievanbitz said:


> ........
> Would it be easier for Elecsol simply to revert back to a 2 year warranty with the supplying dealer? as the flack they receive due to the additional 3 years with them does seem counter productive?
> Eddie.........


I think this statement from a supplying dealer shows that even though dealers are confident about the quality of elecsol batteries they have some concerns about the extended 5 year warranty.This issue crops up on here and other forums regularly and the conclusion is invariably the same-elecsol make it very difficult to claim and their customer service is non existent.



PAT4NEIL said:


> Can anyone advise me where I stand legally with making a claim


I don't profess to be a legal expert but it seems that Elecsol require you to send the faulty battery back to them at your expense with the warranty card,original receipt and a report from a bona fide dealer confirming the battery is faulty.I think they have fulfilled their obligations so I don't think you can take legal action against them.

I have 2x125 A/H elecsols which I have been pleased with so far,
I don't think I would buy them again simply because the extended warranty is not worth the paper it is written on.

Next time the leisure batteries need replacing I will get some bog standard lead acid ones from a local supplier then if any problems occur it will be an easy job to return them.

I used to have 2x110A/H lead acid leisure batteries in the caravan which I transferred to the motorhome,they lasted nearly 5 years and gave good service.

They were considerably cheaper than the equivalent elecsol and nearly lasted for the duration of the elecsol warranty so I can't see the point in buying the more expensive batteries,even though I did. :?

The main reason I bought Elecsol was because of the 5 year warranty,now it is clear to me that the warranty procedure is made too difficult to claim and Elecsol have a neanderthal man answering their customer service phone I will stick with lead acid batteries in the future.


----------



## Zebedee

wakk44 said:


> Has anyone on here actually sent a faulty battery back to them and had it replaced?.........
> If anyone has had a good experience with Elecsol please let us know. :wink:





wakk44 said:


> No response as yet which does not look good :roll:


A very balanced post Steve, and I agree with your comment about the lack of response.

Why on earth do some traders (apparently) set out to antagonise their customers by being rude and aggressive whenever a complaint is received. Don't they realise that bad news travels at the speed of light!!

I was surprised this morning by the response of another trader.

I bought a pair of Fiamma ramps at the Malvern show, and the first time I used them (in France) they both cracked. Not very badly, but enough to make me hope for a replacement.

I rang Messrs Towsure and confessed that I had binned the paperwork. "_No problem_," said the very pleasant young lady, "_just give me you postcode and your name_."

A few moments later she said, "_Would it be alright if we send you a replacement pair_?"

Took my word without question. Didn't want the broken ramps returned. Apologised for the faulty pair. Couldn't have been more pleasant and helpful.

Result . . . Towsure gets an accolade on here and I shall not hesitate to buy anything from them again. (In fact, I shall copy most of this post into Company Reports right now.)

Why can't Messrs Elecsol do the same? Even if customers try to make fraudulent claims (I've no doubt it does happen) surely they can be told to bu$$er off in a polite and inoffensive manner!!

Dave


----------



## erneboy

I am unconvinced either way about the quality of Elecsol batteries, but when dealing with them last year to find out about the delivery of four batteries I ordered from their web site for shipping to Germany I found the guy on the phone to be unhelpful to the point of rudeness.

The problem was that I received no confirmation of order nor any tracking information. I knew that the transaction had worked because my credit card was debited but I had no idea whether my delivery had been dispatched, who the carrier was or when I could expect delivery. 

The chap's telephone manner was enough to make me look elsewhere next time and anyway ringing to ask was a waste of time. He did name a carrier but when I contacted them they had no record of my delivery, they did eventually arrive though, Alan


----------



## dipsticks

I have never tried Elecsol batteries and hope the OP gets sorted out with OB.

I found this article very interesting passed onto me by another MHF member interesting battery article

As mentioned earlier maybe batteries are best purchased locally from a specialist battery dealer so in the case of a problem it is easy to return them to the supplier without great cost and inconvenience. Our local specialist Plymouth Battery Centre have always been most helpful to us. Our two Varta Semi-Traction batteries seem well after 4 years but use a lot of water, last top up 0.7 litre per battery after just 4 months from the previous top up. I believe the high water consumption is due to the solar panel keeping the batteries at 100% charge.

Good luck

Pete


----------



## eddievanbitz

dipsticks said:


> two Varta Semi-Traction batteries seem well after 4 years but use a lot of water, last top up 0.7 litre per battery after just 4 months from the previous top up. I believe the high water consumption is due to the solar panel keeping the batteries at 100% charge.Pete


I would agree that wet lead acid batteries are my first choice. But then we have to ensure that our customers remember to check the level.

We had to buy a refraction meter to test the fluid in a battery, as people would run them dry and then realise that they had ruined the battery so top it up with tap water.

The old days were the best! I used to work for the Longlife Tyre and Battery Company and we used to make the batteries in the branch!

Carboys of acid, lead soldering of plates all sealed in with bitumen from a heating pot! A great job on a cold winters day.

At least you can see what is going on! but you do have to remember to top 'em up and with so mant batteries fitted underfloors and under seats this is some times simply not possible.

Eddie


----------



## nukeadmin

well i have spoken with Steve from Elecsol this afternoon, he stated as I had already posted

1. Get the battery tested by a testing company (he did mention some Halfords do this) and get the print out

2. Send this print out showing the battery is defective along with proof of purchase (Outdoorbits receipt / Invoice, if you don't have this still let me know and will send you a copy) and the warranty card to Elecsol and they will replace the battery under warranty

If you are in the area, we have a battery tester with print out facility here at Outdoorbits workshop in Exmouth, can do it for you for free

I don't what was discussed in your phone call with Elecsol, but as stated above, if you follow the process it does work.


----------



## spatz1

nukeadmin said:


> well i have spoken with Steve from Elecsol this afternoon, he stated as I had already posted
> 
> 1. Get the battery tested by a testing company (he did mention some Halfords do this) and get the print out
> 
> 2. Send this print out showing the battery is defective along with proof of purchase (Outdoorbits receipt / Invoice, if you don't have this still let me know and will send you a copy) and the warranty card to Elecsol and they will replace the battery under warranty
> 
> If you are in the area, we have a battery tester with print out facility here at Outdoorbits workshop in Exmouth, can do it for you for free
> 
> I don't what was discussed in your phone call with Elecsol, but as stated above, if you follow the process it does work.


would love to have heard that conversation !!!

" well its like this, a couple of thousand of our popular motorhoming forum members a reading complaints of your service and guarantee for the sake of not replacing a couple of £300 quid bateries .... "


----------



## eddievanbitz

spatz1 said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i have spoken with Steve from Elecsol this afternoon, he stated as I had already posted
> 
> 1. Get the battery tested by a testing company (he did mention some Halfords do this) and get the print out
> 
> 2. Send this print out showing the battery is defective along with proof of purchase (Outdoorbits receipt / Invoice, if you don't have this still let me know and will send you a copy) and the warranty card to Elecsol and they will replace the battery under warranty
> 
> If you are in the area, we have a battery tester with print out facility here at Outdoorbits workshop in Exmouth, can do it for you for free
> 
> I don't what was discussed in your phone call with Elecsol, but as stated above, if you follow the process it does work.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to have heard that conversation !!!
> 
> " well its like this, a couple of thousand of our popular motorhoming forum members a reading complaints of your service and guarantee for the sake of not replacing a couple of £300 quid bateries .... "
Click to expand...

Err no, this was the OP was told a dozen or so posts ago! by Nuke and I confirmed this. After this I offered to get it sorted and the offer was ignored in favour of continuing to post on this thread and a new one on motorhomefun.

Guys, if you post asking for advice and help...please take it when it is offered.

Eddie


----------



## nukeadmin

btw just to clarify something, this is printed on the Elecsol warranty card

"The Battery replacement service is to be carried out solely by the manufacturer and not by any of its affiliate dealers"

I assume this is so Elecsol have an audit trail and can gain stats on failure rates and such like and also obviously they have battery supply contracts etc with couriers


----------



## nukeadmin

Neil, do you still have the original warranty card ?
I don't see the issue tbh, Elecsol obviously want to protect themselves as there will be people out there who might attempt to claim a new battery as a replacement for one that either isn't damaged / discharged or broken through misuse, so they are simply protecting themselves by insisting on the battery being tested.

If they didn't do so, they would have many returns that weren't faulty and the inherent costs involved would be passed on to the consumers through increased pricing.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks Nuke

I believe that I do have all the neccessary paperwork and I am having the batteries tested tomorrow.

Hopefully this can now be resolved quickly .

It is clear from my experience and that of many others , that are well documented, that the man at Elecsol has a different attitude towards Traders and Individual Customers.

Hopefully with your assistance this matter can now be resolved 

Neil


----------



## TR5

Firstly, let me say that I am totally neutral in this thread, not having Elecsol batteries, yet alone ever having had to claim.

Whilst I agree with Eddie and Nuke that there are protocols to follow when needing to make a claim, there does seem to be rather a lot of dissatisfied customers, with regard to longevity of the life, and/or sudden failure, of the batteries.

What the failure rate is in percentage terms, we will probably never know.

What is totally unacceptable though, and does not seem to have been addressed at all, is the abysmal customer after care. 
If the way customers are spoken to is to be believed, and if I were the customer, I would be inclined to call again with the same complaint, in a composed manner, but record the call in it's entirety.

If the experience was the same as those stated, I would then send this to the MD of Elecsol, asking for an explanation as to why the attitude of their customer service dept. Maybe they do not realise!

In any case, more sales can be gained (or lost) by recommendation than by advertising, so it looks like Elecsol are shooting themselves in the foot.

Only my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## erneboy

I suspect that Elecsol is not as big a company as the web site suggests. I wonder if the guy on the phone is also MD, Alan.


----------



## airstream

*MD?*

Hi, 
MD of Elecsol is the customer services dept

This is not a major company but a one man band oh and his driver who operate from a small commercial locK up unit on the Wirral - Manufacturer? well they do stick the label on the battery

For further info try the boating forums or Google Elecsol --- warranty--- problems---- customer service etc

Regards Ray


----------



## JohnWebb

I have two 220Ah Elecsol batteries in my boat and they have been there about 4 years and are OK (touch wood). They have been watched closely in terms of not going below 50% charge, I use a NASA BM1, but I dont leave them on continuous charge. However, getting them delivered from Elecsol was another matter, it took ages and they were always whiter that white, even when there was solid proof they were not! It was so much trouble I have steered clear of using them in the motorvan.


----------



## steles

PAT4NEIL said:


> Well here's a thing.
> 
> I have just rung Elecsol and was given a load of abuse by a really obnoxious man with a Liverpool accent.
> 
> He was probably the rudest man I have spoken to in a long time.
> 
> He refused point blank to discuss the terms of their warranty , but did tell me that they would never accept local testing and that the batteries must be returned to them at my expense.
> 
> I was very polite throughout and he was very rude and offensive.
> 
> The message was clear, and was that Elecsol have no interest in after sales service and customer services
> .
> When asked why he wouldn't discuss the matter he Hung up.
> 
> I would never consider Elecsol again.
> 
> Neil


I agree
Have just had a similar discussion with the same foul mouth gentleman. Our problem is not of a failed battery but one with a faulty charge indicator. The centre shows white not green.2 months ago we rang elecsol and were advised that it was probably just needed dropping on a solid floor from about 150mm as the indicator was stuck. This was repeated several times with no success at the same time as talking on phone, he wanted to hear sound of battery on concrete. We suggested as we were visiting area in next few months we could return battery for investigation and he agreed as long as we were able to leave battery with them.We have 2 x 110 so no problem. Rang this week to confirm address as we believed they had moved and we surprised with response. Foul mouthed and abusive really does not fully describe it. They do not accept return battery.
Back to the problem. The indicator really is just a float to show fluid level as an indication of charge state. Elecsol is sealed so no green indication suggests a potential problem. The battery is faulty but would probably pass a test so how to proceed.
Steles


----------



## spatz1

This thread begs the question ...

" If it is a one man band, how come he s managed to supply so many batteries to so many people when clearly his alleged attitude has nt hampered sales !"

????


----------



## coppo

spatz1 said:


> This thread begs the question ...
> 
> " If it is a one man band, how come he s managed to supply so many batteries to so many people when clearly his alleged attitude has nt hampered sales !"
> 
> ????


Agree totally.

With the amount of batteries they have sold he must be a millionaire by now, or is a poor businessman.

Paul.


----------



## airstream

*U realy want to know?*

In a few words

Dun and Bradstreet

Tells you all you need to know
And I have dealt with the MD "Steve" and the driver 
Also Google street view will show you the "shed"

Best Wishes to All

Ray


----------

